# Copake Favorites - Lightweights



## SirMike1983 (Apr 22, 2017)

My 3 favorites from this Copake Auction. Sadly, no bidding for me. But really good stuff still turns up:

https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2017/04/copake-bike-auction-good-stuff.html

1930s Raleigh road bike with updates:






1950s Raleigh Lenton:





Pre-WWII Westfield "Special" Roadster:


----------



## WVBicycles (Apr 23, 2017)

my turn I got pics of a Rene Herse, Peter's Rinko, Erics Sachs and VB's AutoMoto


----------

